# Beautiful & Cuddly Adult Female Capped Agouti needs a new home (WA)



## bintaba (May 10, 2010)

Meet my sweet girl Miiya:

















Miiya is about 17 months old, and she is in excellent health. She was spayed about a year ago, so she can live with boy rats and also her chances for tumors are much lower. She is a sweetheart who will sit with you for hours as you pet her and love her. She likes shoulder rides, loves hammocks, and has a serious yogie addiction. 

Miiya recently lost her cagemates, and sadly my husband & I are moving to a non-rat location, so I am looking for a good and loving home for Miiya where she will have both a human and at least one rattie companion. I live in Seattle, but would happily drive 4 or 5 hours for a good home for my girl. 

Let me know if you'd like more information/photos.

Thanks!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Did you manage to find Miiya a home? If not, have you tried posting on goosemoose and rat shak? They're better for finding homes for rats as they have a large number of members, so I've heard.


----------



## resonance19 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello! I live in richland which is about an hour or two away and i would definitely take Miiya in and i can assure you i would take GREAT care of her  if of course you didnt find a home yet. Email me at [email protected]


----------

